# Would it be easy to find part-time EMT work during College?



## ajsellaroli (May 21, 2007)

Hi, I'm going to be a freshman in college next year, but this summer I'm taking an EMT course, after which I can test for certification.

I'd like to know how I can find a part-time job as an EMT, while in College.  Do I go through a private ambulance company, etc

I'm located in Valencia, CA


----------



## mrdell4150 (May 21, 2007)

You posted this in the ALS forum. Try posting it in the EMS Talk forum.


----------



## ajsellaroli (May 21, 2007)

*oh*

thanks alot, i'll do that


----------



## ajsellaroli (May 21, 2007)

Hi, I'm going to be a freshman in college next year, but this summer I'm taking an EMT course, after which I can test for certification.

I'd like to know how I can find a part-time job as an EMT, while in College. Do I go through a private ambulance company, etc

I'm located in Valencia, CA

(someone suggested I re-post this topic here)

thanks


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 21, 2007)

It all depends upon the location. As well, don't expect a lot of offers. EMS is getting tired of "short timers" or to be used as a stepping stone. 

I advise to discuss to school instructors and fellow medics. They may have some recommendations. 

R/r 911


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 21, 2007)

Threads merged.


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (May 22, 2007)

Well, I'm a senior in high school and I've been volunteering as an EMT with the 911 service and working part time as an EMT for a transfer service for a while, so I don't see why you couldn't do it.  For a HS/College student, the pay is really good, and hours tend to be flexible enough to give you time for studying, etc.


----------



## jedirye (May 29, 2007)

Hey dude,
I've been where you are. I actually started off with the private ambulance places and to be quite honest, it really does depend on location. Here (in FL), the private ambulance companies (well specific ones) were really flexible with my school schedule simply because they needed me so much. The bigger ambulance companies didn't really care though. I would inquire about it now just so you can keep your options open, etc. 

-rye


----------



## AndiBugg (May 30, 2007)

It also depends on what your college major is, I'm in college and working as a basic, but I'm majoring in an Associates in Paramedic Science, and around here medics are in demand. They work with my schedual and the other medics help me a lot so if its something like that, it would probably be easier to get a job.


----------



## Glorified (May 30, 2007)

Depends on the area.  Volunteer if you can't find a job.


----------



## ajsellaroli (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for the great replies so far guys, My location is Valencia, CA.  It's a suburb of Los angeles.  I've done some searches online for jobs, but haven't found much in my area.  

That does sound interesting though, that idea about just volunteering.  Why not?   Oh, and btw, would you keep track of how many hours you spend working as an emt if you plan to possibly use the experience to help get into med school?

thanks!


----------



## medicdan (Jun 3, 2007)

I am about to be in the same boat as you. I am graduating from HS now, taking a year off, then going to College. The college that i am going to has a great on-campus EMS Squad with both paid and unpaid positions, and I hope to be a part of that. You should check out the Medical Center on Campus-- they are usually always looking for skilled (some medical cert, expierence) helps. 
Other then on-campus look for transport companies, their hours are usually a lot more flexible. I assume (I dont know), that EMS companies in and around LA are not as swamped for staff as companies in FL, but it is still good to check-- call each company in the area and ask if they are hiring...

Do you have any expierence? Any unique skills you bring a FD/EMS or private company?

Good Luck!


----------



## Raf (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm working while in college at the same time. I got more job offers I would ever need.

If you can't find companies, you're looking in the wrong place especially if you live in a metro area.

Private companies take all the help they can get, so you can do per diem with them.

Municipal companies like Worcester EMS and Boston EMS over here would never even dream about hiring someone like me. Those jobs are for people who are using EMS as a terminal career, but the starting pay for a basic for Boston EMS is the same as the starting pay for a paramedic at my prviate ambulance company.

Only thing about private companies is that they are mostly transfers with backup 911.


----------

